# What snacks can I give my hedgehog?



## Qtpiez4000 (Dec 3, 2013)

I read a couple forums about this but I was wondering if I can feed her mandarins? I have a lot of the little cutie mandarins and i ate one and then washed my hands but they still smelled like mandarins and she licked it like crazy and tried to bite me (tasty bite). She seems to try to tastily bite me a lot. I was thinking of maybe getting non-scented soap because she even likes my hand sanitize and all my other soaps. But apart from that I was just wondering if I can giver her mandarins, dry salami, deli ham, deli turkey, and any types of cheese. Thanks for any advice. :grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd say generally no to all of your mentioned items. Mandarins _might_ be okay for a small taste, but generally it's best to avoid citrus fruits because the high acidity can irritate their mouth (and yours). Mandarins are sweeter than most other citrus fruits, so a bite might not hurt, but I wouldn't offer it frequently.

Sandwich meats are all too high in salt & preservatives to make a good treat for any animal.

I think (but someone may correct me on this) cheese is typically higher in salt and preservatives as well? I know cottage cheese is okay in small quantities for a treat, but I haven't read that any others would be healthy to give.

Here's the sticky on safe foods, by the way - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html

And definitely a good idea to get non-scented soap.  A lot of hedgies will try to bite with scented soaps and such.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Hedgehogs are also lactose-intolerant, so keeping cheese to a very small, very rare treat will help avoid upset stomaches.


----------

